# Diy rug rail in trailer.



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

We came up with storage ideals for our bumper pull iforwilliams trailers.
We used 25mm electric poly pipe as the bar with rope pulled through it.
I'm impressed that it's done Sarah a treat I'll have to do mine lol.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Could use that anywhere I would think - useful idea


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*rug rail in trailer.*

sorry my i phone is playing up so ill post all pictures.


----------

